# Agility action!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are some videos from last nights class! Harleigh had a blast, like always 

I've got to find some decent quality, decent priced weave poles to start practicing at the house... otherwise she is doing really good with them! 





Practicing a front cross - I usually am never able to do these with her because she is so fast, maybe I'm gaining some speed. LOL





This was such a great sequence... until she dropped the chicken out of her mouth (why she didn't swallow it is beyond me)  The sunset is really pretty behind us too!





And... OMG! I just won a $25 GC from Ella's Lead... so excited right now :biggrin: I start winning contests when I'm trying to not buy collars, LOL.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

AWESOME!!!
I seriously wish we had SOME kind of agility training within an hour of here.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

That's great  looks like she has heaps of fun! I'm going to start Duke in a local dog class here (he's begun to get really anxious around other dogs when he's on his lead, after an encounter with some vicious angry lil s**ts near my mums place) and they do basic agility, and then have specific agility courses and competitions too, might put him in those if he gets the hang of it! :biggrin:

Harleigh really is a beautiful dog huh


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Great runs! Having weave poles at home is fantastic. My father-in law and I built mine out of pvc. They just learn it so fast if you can just do a couple reps a day. I love seeing such enthusiasm in our dogs when it's time for agility!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> AWESOME!!!
> I seriously wish we had SOME kind of agility training within an hour of here.


Willowcreek Vet does agility training as well as the Great Salt Lake Dog Training Club (I know someone who does that and competes). GSLDTC Website I've been looking into it for Ziva as she would be perfect at it.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

It is so much fun - Harleigh has an absolute blast!!! I'll have to look into building some out of PVC, they should be pretty cheap too.



PuppyPaws said:


> AWESOME!!!
> I seriously wish we had SOME kind of agility training within an hour of here.


Yeah, our agility class is around ~130 miles roundtrip (so about 1hr 20mins). It is SO worth that drive though :biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> Willowcreek Vet does agility training as well as the Great Salt Lake Dog Training Club (I know someone who does that and competes). GSLDTC Website I've been looking into it for Ziva as she would be perfect at it.


How do I not know this, after looking so damn hard?!

I've heard a *ton* of negative about Willowcreek, and not any positive, so I'm not so sure I would go there really for any services they offer, though... and Salt Lake is 40 minutes without traffic.... it's just hard for me with my hectic work/dog schedule to commit to make the drive every week.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> How do I not know this, after looking so damn hard?!
> 
> I've heard a *ton* of negative about Willowcreek, and not any positive, so I'm not so sure I would go there really for any services they offer, though... and Salt Lake is 40 minutes without traffic.... it's just hard for me with my hectic work/dog schedule to commit to make the drive every week.


I hope you'll be able to find a place - don't give up! It took me forever to find this place and I emailed them in March 2010 about a beginners class. We didn't start agility there until September 2010. Its been a year since we've been training, which is CRAZY.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So you're the one who won that Ella's Lead GC! :biggrin: Not that it mattered...they posted that contest literally 2 days after I ordered mine :doh:

Awesome vids! Our nearest agility class is a 45 minute drive away, and offered on weeknights :frown:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG that looks like so much fun! I need to get my dogs into agility, I know they'd have a blast!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> How do I not know this, after looking so damn hard?!
> 
> I've heard a *ton* of negative about Willowcreek, and not any positive, so I'm not so sure I would go there really for any services they offer, though... and Salt Lake is 40 minutes without traffic.... it's just hard for me with my hectic work/dog schedule to commit to make the drive every week.


 Yeah I've heard similar things about Willowcreek. There are actually dog shows up in Farmington this weekend, maybe someone up there would know a good Agility trainer. I know lots of people that do. I know that the Great Salt Lake Training club meets in West Jordan...which is slightly closer.....it takes me 30 min to get there from Lehi (thanksgiving point) area. I do with there were more 'respectable' trainers in Utah County...There used to be an awesome one in Murray (Lead Me On) that I absolutely loved and used for like 15 years....then silly Dave & his Wife decided they wanted to become professional handlers.....so they closed up shop a few years ago....they taught agility, and handling classes and everything and were really great. I was so disappointed when they closed up.


----------

